
Unity Engine ToS change makes cloud-based SpatialOS games illegal - AndrewDucker
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/01/unity-engine-tos-change-makes-cloud-based-spatialos-games-illegal/
======
t0astbread
Why are people still using Unity? They've proven to be extremely hostile to
their users over and over again.

Use free software, people! I recommend giving Godot a shot for your next
project: [https://godotengine.org](https://godotengine.org)

~~~
calgoo
IMO there are several reasons:

1: Its very easy to use and there are A LOT of C# developers out there.

2: I suspect that because so many successful games have been made with Unity,
more people are attracted. If you ask a average gamer, many can identify at
least 1 or 2 games made with Unity, but most have no idea what Godot even is.

~~~
wmil
Here's a big one: Unity is a full suite of tools for game dev, plus a
marketplace, plus a community.

People generally only have time to learn one development platform well. So it
makes sense to use Unity.

------
stcredzero
I'm thinking of changing my game into a cloud-based game engine. My servers
just treat the clients as "dumb terminals for showing objects moving around."
So what if I made such a client out of the Godot engine, ran instances of
those on cloud servers, then streamed the results to Unity clients?

------
gumby
I hate the inflation of the word "illegal" \-- Unity's change bars cloud-based
SpacialOS game.

